# Timer History



## ericmatz (Jan 15, 2006)

How long does the timer history hold for even the ones that were completed? And how do I delete the history for the timer history? Thank you.


----------



## lakebum431 (Jun 30, 2005)

Sounds like someone is recording dirty movies....


----------



## ericmatz (Jan 15, 2006)

To lakebum431: I am not sure what you are talking about. I just wanted to know how to clear the timer history. I tried to find the "clear all" icon, etc. Can anyone help? Thanks,


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

I don't believe there is a way to do it without clearing out your configuration and that is not something I would advise doing. The timer history is pretty automatic in terms of clean up and requires no user intervention. Comes in real handy when you want to try and figure out why a timer event did not trigger.


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

I was fiddling around in the recording settings last night, and I believe I saw a place to delete timer history.

When the wife finishes watching her soap, I'll check it out.


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

To delete recording history:

Press DVR twice.
Select History in the right column of options.
Select Clear All in the right column of options.
Done


----------



## Rob Glasser (Feb 22, 2005)

Jim5506 said:


> To delete recording history:
> 
> Press DVR twice.
> Select History in the right column of options.
> ...


That will clear the history that is stored in that window, however, you will still have the schedule history. i.e. hit DVR 3 times and then you can scroll up and see what has been recorded or skipped for the previous days.


----------



## ericmatz (Jan 15, 2006)

Yes, that is exactly what I am talking about. So this cannot be cleared, correct? I am assuming that it will clear the oldest ones as time goes on, correct?


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

That is my understanding though I don't pay a lot of attention to exactly how it works. Tend to think in present and future.


----------



## Rob Glasser (Feb 22, 2005)

My understanding as well. I've never tried to clear mine and when I go back to research why things have been recorded or not it only goes back 5 or 6 days I think.


----------



## mdewitt (Sep 21, 2006)

I have to wonder if clearing the history would cause you to get duplicate recordings of things that were previously recorded and have been deleted from the DVR. It usually will not record something again even if it has been deleted. But I don't know how it knows that it has previously recorded something that you have since watched and deleted. Maybe that is where the history comes in.


----------

